# CANE SUGAR/SUGAR BEET SUGAR



## NorthernWinos (Oct 31, 2006)

Have gone to the Winemaker Magazine Site and been reading the past issues feature stories....Good reading there....

In some of the recipes and articles they mention using Cane Sugar....is this meaning Cane Sugar as opposed to Corn Sugar????

Up in this neck of the woods Sugarbeets are grown and refined in to white granulated sugar....it is mostly what is available on our store shelves....tho I have seen bags of sugar that do say Cane Sugar....

Does anyone have any information on if there is a difference in Cane Sugar and Sugarbeet Sugar in winemaking?????


----------



## masta (Oct 31, 2006)

Cane and beet sugar are both sucrose and are chemically the same so you should not see any difference in using either in winemaking. 









*Brown sugar*
Sugar crystals contained in a molasses syrup, with natural flavor and color; 91 to 96 percent sucrose.


*Corn syrup*
Made from cornstarch. Mostly glucose. Can have maltose.


*Demerara Sugar*
Popular in England, Demerara sugar is a light brown sugar with large golden crystals which are slightly sticky. It is often used in tea, coffee or on top of hot cereals. 


*Dextrose*
Commonly known as corn sugar and grape sugar. Naturally occurring form of glucose.


*Free Flowing Brown Sugars*
These sugars are fine, powder-like brown sugars that are less moist than "regular" brown sugar. Since it is less moist it does not lump and is free-flowing like granulated white sugar.


*Fructose*
Sugar found in fruit and honey. Sweetest natural sugar.


*Galactose*
Sugar found linked to glucose to form lactose, or milk sugar.


*Glucose*
Also called dextrose. The human body's primary source of energy. Most of the carbohydrates you eat are converted to glucose in the body. 


*High Fructose Corn Syrup*
Derived from cornstarch, usually a combination of 55 percent fructose and 45 percent sucrose. Treated with an enzyme that converts glucose to fructose, which results in a sweeter product. Used in soft drinks, baked goods, jelly, syrups, fruits and desserts. 


*Honey*
Sweet syrupy fluid made by bees from the nectar collected from flowers and stored in nests or hives as food. Composed of fructose and glucose.


*Lactose*
Sugar found in milk and milk products that is made of glucose and galactose.


*Maltose*
Also called malt sugar. Used in the fermentation of alcohol by converting starch to sugar. The primary sugar in beer. 


*Maple syrup*
A concentrated sucrose solution made from mature sugar maple tree sap that flows in spring. Mostly replaced by pancake syrup, a mixture of sucrose and artificial maple flavorings.


*Molasses*
Thick syrup left after making sugar from sugarcane. Brown in color with a high sugar concentration.


*Muscovado or Barbados Sugar*
Muscovado sugar, a British specialty brown sugar, is very dark brown and has a particularly strong molasses flavor. The crystals are slightly coarser and stickier in texture than "regular" brown sugar. 


*Powdered or confectioner's sugar*
Granulated sugar that has been pulverized. Often corn starch is added to prevent caking. 


*Sucrose
*Commonly called cane sugar, table sugar or simply sugar.


*Sugar (granulated)*
Refined cane or beet sugar; 100 percent sucrose. 


*Turbinado sugar*
Raw sugar that has been partially refined and washed. It is a blond color with a mild brown sugar flavor and is often used in tea.


----------



## pkcook (Oct 31, 2006)

Wow Masta,


That is one "sweet" post! Never realized there were that many different sugars.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 31, 2006)

Thank You Masta....your the best!!!!


----------



## scotty (Nov 1, 2006)

i saved that info. thanks


----------



## Funky Fish (Nov 1, 2006)

More on sugars:
http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/sugar.asp


----------

